

Use JavaScript of the future in current browsers and environments - jchesters
https://6to5.org/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8425797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8425797)

------
dtinth
Its new website looks really slick.

